# Harry, Boxer x Staffie, 2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry, Boxer x Staffie, 2 years old



*His Story:* Harry was found stray as an older pup. His instincts are bashful and his dogs skills still playful and clumsy...so he sat waiting for a rescue place for 5 months. He is now a valued member of our Team!

*Salient points: * Harry is a young Boxer x Staffie. 6 months in kennels has kept him safe, but hasn't helped him prepare for life. His owner needs experience to offer him training and in 6 months you won't match this dog...his temperament is superb.

*Advert:* Harry is a Boxer x. Harry 'the boxer manager'... he strangely accompanied another dog Bruno into our rescue! Know what I mean 'Arry :wink: Well Harry is a young star in the making. What has life got to offer you? A lot better than it has served up for you so far. Harry has an air of a gentleman, but tinged with a sadness. We are enjoying his company and together we will put fun and laughter on the agenda. We have begun the serious search for his family.

A remarkable dog who needs kindness and guidance. He has the looks! He has loads of personality! He is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Harry is just a novice in some areas, but well meaning. Socialisation is the key word and training classes will soon help Harry in building his confidence. Being in a home environment will allow him to settle away from scary, noisy kennels. A beautiful dog who will capture your heart.

Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Harry Boxer x Staffie 2 years Gatwick (S) W Sussex Kennels

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Harry from one of our volunteer walkers ...

We took Harry for a long and muddy walk in the unexpected sunshine today. Although very bouncy in the kennel he settled into his walk really well. Was completely unperturbed by the traffic on the main road, but very interested in the rabbits we came across now and again!

He was good as gold in the pub garden when we stopped for lunch and he was worn out from his walk so crept up onto my lap for a cuddle. Although he enjoyed some of my chips he didnt beg at all.

Harry is a beautiful boy who takes treats gently and would make a great pet for a family with time to walk the energy out of him. Sadly kennels aren't doing him any favours as his coat seems quite out of condition.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a short walk with Harry today. Harry is practically pure Boxer..he has the Boxer temperament also. Very stressed in kennels as a young dog..it take its toll on him sadly. He has been kennelled since September 2009!!!!!!!



Harry would love a spell in a foster home until his forever home comes along.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Harry from one of our volunteer walkers:

Harry had a lovely walk in the sun today with Dior. Once he had burned off a little bit of energy he was able to say hello nicely to Dior without being too enthusiastic. Walked alongside each other very well too.



On the way back he was much calmer and apart from having to learn to keep his advances within polite boundaries, he got on well with Dior. They exchanged a few mouth licks and gave out lots of good vibes.

What a lovely boy who so needs someone in his life to channel his enthusiasm.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Alison, a volunteer walker:

"Took Harry for a good long walk today. We had a lovely time together - he was very bouncy in his kennel and obviously desperate for some time out. So off we went down the road and into the horses field. Once over the bridge I let Harry lead the way and he just kept walking and walking ...

through bluebell woods :


over bridges:



Which way down? 



down to the water: 


up again:


Do you like my hat?


This way now: 


Harry needs exercise time followed by connection time where he can relax in your company. 
He has been biting his tail apparently so it is bleeding again. Also he has lost a lot of fur around his face and has is generally not in great condition. He needs so much more than he is getting in kennels. I hope someone can offer Harry a foster home or proper home sometime soon".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Harry by Lynne:

"Harry .. Alison (runs our volunteer walking programme) you have said it and I felt the same meeting Harry today. His situation has become urgent. He must have been found stray young around 8 months old and that means he has spent half his life in kennels waiting..for those pressing lessons in how to meet dogs and settle. He so needs his family. He had a wonderful walk with Dior today and they really got on well..her accomplishment gave him so much confidence. _Please_ may Harry's home come soon".




*Harry urgently needs a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Two of our volunteers took Harry out for the day to give him a break from kennel life. Here is their update:

"Harry went on an adventure today! We travelled in the car down to see some friends in the Horsham area and their three young children. Harry behaved beautifully! He seemed to enjoy being in the car and watching the world go by.

Then when we arrived at Emma & Paul's after an initial explore around their large garden he settled really well with the children Lucy 7, Jessica 6 and Oliver 3, and waited patiently while we had some lunch - no beggng - then we were off for a good tramp through the woods.

He really is making huge progress, he is so much more connected with people now than he was before and although still a bit of a puller and very excitable in the kennel before the walks these areas are improving too.

It was so hard taking him back to the kennels - he didnt want to get out of the car and was looking very sad (although that could have just been tiredness!) when we left him in his kennel - if it wasn't for the cats and chickens at home I'd give up work tomorrow and we'd take this lovely boy on! He would make such a lovely family pet! Soon Harry soon I'm sure!






Harry could really do with some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. Is anyone able to help?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers:

Harry was the first to receive the 'Carl's been reading Cesar Milan' treatment today! I have to say it did seem to help! Here he is on a loose lead! - honest no pulling!!



Obviously he wasn't perfect but proved he is responsive to training.

It was very hot so we had a bit of a sit down for a drink and a roll in the grass on the walk:








He seemed to enjoy that!

While as always we have everything crossed that Harry's forever home comes up tomorrow, I think he would be great company on holiday!

Sophie & Carl will be taking Harry on holiday with them if his forever home doesnt come up before hand. They will giving him a much needed break from kennel life while he waits for his forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sophie & Carl took one of our kennels dogs on holiday with them to give them a break from kennel life.  Harry was the lucky dog and here is their update:

"Well we're back.  I can't say there weren't tears on Friday when we took Harry back to the kennels but hopefully he has gone back fitter if nothing else (we certainly are!).

I can't reiterate enough what a good dog Harry is. At home he has no issues whatsoever, he is completely housetrained. We had no accidents all week, and we didnt have a secure garden so he had to wait until he went out for a walk each time! No chewing, scavenging, begging barking or food isses.

After just a few days building his confidence and getting to know us his pulling on the lead was drastically reduced. We even managed to start some recall training on the 10m lead.

Harry also proved that once he becomes more familiar with his surroundings, and the local dogs, he becomes much less anxious and distracted. He showed this with his differing reaction to the pack of 4 collies that the cottage owners had from the beginning of the week to the end. On the last day they came up to him while on his walk, all off lead, and he barely noticed!

We will sorely miss Harry - he was a wonderful holiday companion - if circumstances were different we would make him part of our life tomorrow.

However, we have some lovely photos to remind us of the lovely week we had with him. Hopefully they will help to show his future family what a great dog he is so we wont be walking him at the kennels for much longer. :wink:


A quick wash and brush up before we go!


We're off!


Very tiring this travelling lark!


Who's that!?


Playtime!


Just updating my blog"!


So this is the sea then?


On Bodmin moor


Caving!


Checking out the view


Handsome boy!


Home James!


So..... it's wet then.


Paddling


Sorry too busy with the seaweed to play now......


Picnicing on the sand


Total recall


Some of these stiles are a bit high!


A post picnic snooze......


Rock pooling


Sunbathing on the beach


Walking like a good boy on a loose lead!


Bushed!


Really bushed!


Awww - do we have to go now!?


Still a handsome (if slightly heavier!) boy 



Night night.



Sitting nicely to have my harness & leads put on.

*Harry is available to foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------

